# hilfe mein teich



## Haiflyer (3. Mai 2005)

servus

also ich hab das problem das der teich einfach nicht klar werden will.
im prinzip hab ich das selbe problem wie der kollege mit dem grünen teich. er is grün/dunkel. am boden steht eine seerose und eben teicherde als substrat. in der sumpfzone sind ca 15 pflanzen die aber noch nicht wirklich groß oder verbreitet sind. ansonsten eben die kois. gefüttert wird 2mal am tag. 
ich denk es sind algen bzw der teich ist umgekippt. wie kann man das richten ? wasserwechsel ? weniger füttern ? ich fütter einmal am tag. wieviel mein werter vater reinwirft kann ich leider nicht sagen weil er meint er wär der super gärnter und zoologe und hat von nichts ne ahnung. er meint die kois verhungern wenn man ihnen ned jeden tag 2mal was reinwirft.  ich kann dagegen nix machen.
nur das is ja kein zustand. grünes wasser. sieht aus wie ein tümpel. das is fürs auge und die fische ned gut.
was kann ich machen.helft mir 

danke

ciao Lucas


----------



## gabi (3. Mai 2005)

Hi Lucas,

dann brauchst du also in erster Linie stichhaltige Argumente die Überzeugen.

Hier ein erstes von mir.
"Die Fische finden genug Futter im Teich. Mit dem zusätzlichen Fischfutter werden indirekt die Algen gefüttert, weil die Koi das zuviel an Futter unverbraucht wieder ausscheiden." 

Ich weiss, das stimmt nicht ganz, würde aber das Problem sehr anschaulich darstellen.

Überleg mal was dann als Gegenargument kommen wird und versuche das zu widerlegen. Du kennst deinen Vater ja besser.

Ich hoffe ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## olafkoi (3. Mai 2005)

Re Hi  Lucas
Da du dich halbwegs entschuldigt hast teste als erstes bitte den Phosphat und den Nitratgehalt in eurem Teich. Grünalgen (Schwebealgen) kommen durch "Überdünung" zustande. Das bedeutet Nitrat und Phosphatüberschuss im Wasser. Ein weitere Faktor ist das UV Licht der Sonne (Photosynthese).
[glow=red:44d7587022]Gleich vorab KEINE CHEMIE INS WASSER ![/glow:44d7587022]
Test machen und Posten   

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Nestor (3. Mai 2005)

Hi Lucas,

ich denke aber auch, dass der Teich erstmal einfahren muss! Da du aber von grünem Wasser (richtig dolle grün oder "nur" ein wenig? Stinkendes Wasser?) sprichst und schon Koi im Wasser sind, sollte man aufpassen. Wie Olaf schon sagte, Ammonium, Nitrit, Nitrat, ph, kh, Phosphatkonzentration mal bitte messen.
Könnte sein, dass du nicht viel davon messen wirst, da recht viel in den Algen steckt.
Umgekippt ist dein Teich wohl eher nicht, ansonsten würden deine Koi Bauch nach oben schwimmen, sprich tot sein. Oder du bist gerade in nem recht instabilen Zustand. Das eigentliche Problem beim Umkippen ist der plötzliche und heftige Sauerstoffmangel. Aber ich will hier keine Vermutungen anstellen.

Teste lieber mal das Wasser und wenns irgendwie geht wäre vielleicht ein Bild recht hilfreich. 

mfg Björn


----------



## Elfriede (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo Björn,

Ich finde auch, dass ein Bild hilfreich wäre, - auch für mich, um zu sehen, was andere Teichbesitzer als grünes Wasser empfinden. Was ist dolle grün oder nur ein wenig? 
Dein Rat an Lucas, sein Wasser zu testen, ist sicher gut gemeint, aber wie hilfreich ist so ein Test wirklich?  Seit Jahren teste ich mein Wasser regelmäßig, aber außer PH, KH und GH war noch nie etwas  davon nachweisbar, was so ein Testkoffer sonst noch an Tests bietet.  
Meine Pflanzen wollten bis jetzt auch nicht so recht wachsen und mein   Teichwasser ist eigentlich immer "ein wenig" grün. Im Augenblick beträgt die Sichttiefe nur ungefähr einen Meter. Schwebealgen? Wirklich klar bis auf 2,20m Tiefe ist mein Teich nur selten, trotz der guten Wasserwerte.
Da mich die leichte Trübung des Wassers nicht stört, setze ich auch nie irgendwelche Mittel ein, aber Lucas ist ganz offensichtlich unglücklich darüber. Ohne Fotos von seinem  Teich läßt sich jedoch nur schwer beurteilen, wie schlimm sein Wasser wirklich ausschaut.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede

@Lucas
Geduld !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Mai 2005)

hi

ja ne also chemie kommt nicht rein. der teich sieht aus wie ein tümpel. sprich grün. dunkelgrün. das wasser stinkt nicht also umgekippt scheint er ned zu sein. der teich liegt halt in der prallen sonne und die 2 tage als es richtig warm war ham die algen halt ein fest gefeiert.
nur der filter is halt rotze und der filtert auch nix raus. darum brauch ich ja auch dringend bald nen guten filter. meint ihr ich soll den kois mal nix mehr zu fressen geben ? PH wert und so sind ok. hab ich vor 2 tagen gemessen. kanns aber heut nochma machen.
diese algenstopmittel dies gibt auf rein biologischer und pflanzlicher basis sind die auhc ned gut ?


----------



## Nestor (4. Mai 2005)

Hi Lucas

Auch ein anderer Filter wird dir die Schwebealgen nicht heraus filtern. Die sind viel zu klein um hängen zu bleiben! 
Würde heute nochmal messen. Bei solchen Wetterschwankungen kann sich schon mal was recht schnell ändern. 

Diese Sprüche "natürlich", "biologisch", "pflanzlich" sind absolut nichts sagend. Ein Erdbeerjoghurt auf dem steht "mit Erdbeergeschmack" oder "mit Erdbeeraroma" enthalten noch lange keine Erdbeeren auch wenns danach schmeckt! Da werden irgendwelche Aromastoffe aus irgendwelchen anderen Pflanzen extrahiert und gemixt. Ist auch pflanzlich.  
Solange da keine definitiven Inhaltsstoffe aufgeführt sind, würde ich die Finger davon lassen. 
Und was bringts dir, wenn dein Teich kurzzeitig klar ist und 2 Tage später wieder grün wird? Er muss sich erst einfahren und die brauchst ordentlich Unterwasserpflanzen um das Problem bei der Wurzel zu packen: Nährstoffe raus. 
Es kann sogar nach hinten losgehen, wenn du auf einmal alle Algen abtötest. Denn die Oxidation zu Nitrat benötigt Sauerstoff. Und wenn da auf einmal viel oxidiert werden muss und nicht genug nach kommt wird der Sauerstoff knapp werden. Tja und dann haste nen umgekippten Teich. 

mfg Björn


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Mai 2005)

hi

ja also chemie kommt ned rein. werd jetzt einen torfballen oder so reinlegen der soll neuen algen den gar ausmachen und das wachsen verhindern. irgendeine rinde von nem baum. was weis ich. hehe
ansonsten hab ich eben gesehn das meine seerose langsam kommt. die ersten blätter kann ich shcon sehn. denke dann sollte es besser werden. 1. schatten im teich und 2tens dann unterwasserpflanzen. 
ansonsten noch was unterwasser setzten außer der rose ?


----------



## Nestor (4. Mai 2005)

Hi Lucas, 

dann schreib ichs zum 3. Mal. Schau doch mal bitte auf die Seite www.nymphaion.de in den Shop! Dort sind jede Menge Unterwasserpflanzen. Die sind dort auch beschrieben. 
Seerosen bringen da nicht wirklich viel! 
Und von dem Torfballen braucht man auch keine Wunder erwarten, sonst würden wir wahrscheinlich alle nur Torfballen im Wasser haben. Ich hab keine. Die diversen Gerbsäuren etc. die aus dem Torf oder aus der Rinde freigesetzt werden verfärben das Wasser leicht ins Bräunliche, wodurch das für die Algen wichtige Spektrum absorbiert wird und diese nicht richtig wachsen können (so liest mans zumindest oft). Aber auch das beseitigt nicht das eigentliche Problem. 


mfg Björn


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Mai 2005)

richtig. und wie beseitige ich das problem ? uv gerät ?


----------



## Nestor (5. Mai 2005)

Hi Lucas,

na in dem die Nährstoffe von anderen Pflanzen als den Algen genutzt werden. (Überbesatz soll auch hinderlich sein...)

mfg Björn


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Mai 2005)

ja werd morgen mal in nen handel gehn und noch n paar pflanzen für unterwasser kaufen.


----------



## Dodi (8. Mai 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> richtig. und wie beseitige ich das problem ? uv gerät ?



Hi, Lucas!

Hab von Deinem Problem mit den Schwebealgen gelesen. - Also, wir haben gute Erfahrungen mit einem UV-Filter gemacht (bei uns sind 35.000 l Wasser im Teich und wir haben seit letztem Jahr 2 UV-Lampen, eine schafft das nicht!) Die Schwebealgen sind seit dem kein Problem mehr. Unser Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1,80 m und wir können bis zum Grund schauen!
Versuchs mal.

Viele Grüsse
Dodi


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

eine UV-Lampe löst zwar das optische Problem, dafür werden unter Umständen aber die Wasserwerte aus dem Ruder laufen!
Wenn man grüne Brühe im Teich hat, dann sollte man sich fragen, warum!?

Schwebalgen existieren nur dort, wo keine anderen Konkurrenten ihnen die Nährstoffe wegschnappen.
Wenn ich die Schwebalgen mit einer UV-Lampe auslösche, dann geben diese ihre aus dem Wasser eingebauten Nährstoffe wieder an das Wasser ab. 
Das ist ein ewiger Kreis.
Die einzigen Möglichkeiten überschüssige Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu bekommen sind:

- großzügige Wasserwechsel (bitte vorher das Nachfüllwasser testen; nicht das es mehr Nährstoffe enthält als das Teichwasser an sich!)

- Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen! Nur diese bauen die Nährstoffe langfristig in ihre Zellen ein. Wenn Ihr dann einen Teil der Pflanzen entfernt (abschneiden), dann entzieht Ihr Eurem Teich auch die Nährstoffe... endgültig!

Ich persöhnlich sehe eine UV-Lampe höchstens als kurzfristige Lösung an, um den Pflanzen wenigstens vorübergehend mal die Möglichkeit zu schaffen an die Nährstoffe in den Algen heranzukommen.


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Mai 2005)

hi

also hab gestern mein teichwasser zum testen gebracht. und es is ansich sehr gut. also nichts was aus dem ruder läuft. nur das ich halt viel zu viel nährstoffe drin hab. hab jetzt auch schon __ wasserpest und wasser hyazinthen im teich. hoffe auf längere sicht bringen die was. das wasser wird klarer. ihc kann mittlerweile schon 40-50cm tief schauen. haben jetzzt recht viele pflanzen außenrum und der filter läuft jetzt tag und nacht. und hab gestern einen teilwasserwechsel betrieben. wahrscheinlich noch viel zu wenig aber für den anfang wars sicher ned übel.
danke

ciao Lucas 

PS: ne uvlampe wird trotzdem kommen.


----------



## Nestor (8. Mai 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> also hab gestern mein teichwasser zum testen gebracht. und es is ansich sehr gut. also nichts was aus dem ruder läuft. nur das ich halt viel zu viel nährstoffe drin hab.



Und das heisst konkret?



> hab jetzt auch schon __ wasserpest und wasser hyazinthen im teich.


Die Wasserhyazinthe wirste wahrscheinlich nicht durch den nächsten Winter bringen. Sind nicht winterhart. Denke auch noch an __ Hornkraut, __ Papageienfeder, __ Laichkraut etc.  




> hoffe auf längere sicht bringen die was. das wasser wird klarer. ihc kann mittlerweile schon 40-50cm tief schauen. haben jetzzt recht viele pflanzen außenrum und der filter läuft jetzt tag und nacht.



Wenn man nen Filter hat, dann sollte der auch Tag und Nacht laufen. Ansonsten bringts aus biologischer Sicht der Reinigung gar nix. 



> und hab gestern einen teilwasserwechsel betrieben. wahrscheinlich noch viel zu wenig aber für den anfang wars sicher ned übel.
> danke



Vorrausgesetzt das Wasser enthielt nicht mehr Nährstoffe als das Teichwasser. 




> PS: ne uvlampe wird trotzdem kommen.



Wenn du meinst. UV-C ist im Übrigen das Licht, welches Hautkrebs ausslöst. Dann darfste dir aber jedes Jahr ne neue Lampe kaufen, hast die Stromkosten usw. Und die Nährstoffe nimmts dir auch nicht raus. Es tötet nur die Zellen ab die da durchgeleitet werden. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Ich halte davon gar nix. 

mfg Björn


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Mai 2005)

hi

so also das wassser is gut. kein nitrit etc. ph wert bei etwas über 7.


----------



## StefanS (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo Haiflyer,

grundsätzlich hätte ich wenig Bedenken, wenn ein mehr oder minder neu bepflanzter Teich grün wird. Ist nun einmal so, geht vorbei. "Umgekippt" ist er mit Sicherheit nicht.

Aber: Hast Du wirklich käufliche Teicherde als Subestrat verwendet ? Welche Mengen ? Ich weiss nicht, ob die Anbieter das zwischenzeitlich geändert haben: Vor ein paar Jahren war es noch so, dass diese "Teicherde" mit reichlich Dünger versetzt und damit die beste Garantie war, dass ein Teich grün wurde. Wenn das immer noch so ist und grosse Mengen verwendet wurden, dann hast Du in der Tat ein Problem, bei dem - aus der Ferne und ohne Details zu wissen - ich zur völligen Entfernung der Teicherde raten würde. Sonst wartest Du ewig (den Fischen sollte es nicht schaden), bis der Teich algenfrei wird.

Bei Düngergaben im Teich hilft eigentlich nichts, auch mit UVC bekommst Dü den Dünger nicht aus dem Teich. Versteht sich eigentlich von selbst, dass nur das Notwendigste gefüttert werden sollte. Und wenn Dein Vater nicht zu bremsen ist, darfst Du eben nichts mehr zur Eutrophierung beitragen...

Ich würde allerdings jedem - auch, wenn der Familienfrieden in Gefahr ist - schlicht *verbieten*, irgend etwas in meiner Abwesenheit an meinem Teich zu tun. Keine Fische reinsetzen, kein Füttern, auch keine Pflanzen. *Gar nichts !*

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Mai 2005)

hi

also es ist lediglich von der alten teicherde etwas im teich. der teich war ja früher schonmal angelegt und wir ham etwas erde behalten in der jetzt die seerose sitzt. ansonsten wurde keine erde oder dünger in den teich gebracht..mittlerweile sind schon gute 10 blätter der rose zu sehen und das wasser wird leicht klarer.


----------

